# Telefonleitung als LAN Kabel nutzen



## SpotlightXFX (21. August 2017)

Servus Leute ,
Da ich im Untergeschoss wohne und dort der WLAN Empfang durch eine dicke Betonwand nach oben nicht so toll ist ( Pingspikes beim Zocken etc. ) wollte ich ein LAN Kabel ins Untergeschoss ziehen. Aber bohren etc kommt nicht in Frage . Da aber dort wo der Router steht eine Telefonbuchse ist und wir unser Internet über Unitymedia beziehen , hab ich nen kleinen Plan wo ich aber nicht weiß ob das sorecht funktioniert. Da dort wohl kein richtiger Kabelkanal ist und ich leider kein Kabel nach unten ziehen kann , aber das nicht benötigte Kabel von der Telefonleitung direkt nach unten zum Kasten geht habe ich mir gedacht ich entferne die TAE Dose und klemme sie unten beim Anschluss ab und setzte dort jeweils oben wie unten eine LAN Buchse hin. 
Die Frage ist jetzt ob das langt von den Kabeln oder ob das prinzipiell nicht geht da es kein "LAN" Kabel ist?
Ich habe davon mal ein Foto gemacht , vielleicht kann mir dadurch jemand meine Frage beantworten

Gruß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (21. August 2017)

Für Ethernet brauchst du mindestens 4 Adern.


----------



## Laudian (21. August 2017)

Wenn ich das hier richtig deute, sollte mit 2 Adern doch zumindest Cat5 machbar sein, mit 100 mBit?
Ethernet – Wikipedia


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. August 2017)

Das Kabel hat 8 Adern , jeweils ein paar ist gewickelt aber nicht geschirmt , nur einmal mit der kompletten Ummantelung ist es geschirmt. Das ist jetzt echt die Frage.

EDIT : Laut meinem Freund wo eine Ausbildung als IT'ler macht und laut seinem Schulbuch ist es ein Cat5e Kabel da Adern gewickelt sind , einmal geschirmt und 8 Adern hat. Dann schau ich mal ob ich zwei LAN Dosen aufgetrieben bekomme und das ausprobiere


----------



## iGameKudan (22. August 2017)

Laudian schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier richtig deute, sollte mit 2 Adern doch zumindest Cat5 machbar sein, mit 100 mBit?
> Ethernet – Wikipedia


Mit zwei Aderpaaren. Bis 100MBit/s (100Base-T) reichen zwei Aderpaare, ab Gigabit-Ethernet (1000Base-T) braucht es zwingend alle vier Aderpaare. 
Vier Aderpaare bräuchte es auch im Falle von 100MBit/s (100Base-Tx).


----------



## Matusalem (22. August 2017)

Eine Verdrillung von Adernpaaren und eine Schirmung ist kein hinreichendes Kriterium für Cat5 oder Cat5e.

Nichtsdestotrotz solltest Du es einfach mal versuchen ob Fast-Ethernet (100Mbit/s, 100 Base-Tx) über die Leitung funktioniert. 

Bei einer kurzen Kabellänge ist es durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass Fast-Ethernet selbst bei einem Telefonkabel (Y(St)Y 2x2x0,6mm ) funktioniert.
Mit Gigabit Ethernet wird es naturgemäß schwieriger

Noch 3 nützliche Anmerkungen:
1) Test auf jeden Fall die Fehlerrate über die Strecke. Auch wenn es auf den 1. Blick aussieht als würde diese funktionieren, kann es aufgrund des Kabels zu Fehlern kommen, welche nicht direkt ersichtlich sind.
2) Konfiguriere bei Verwendung von Fast-Ethernet und 4 Adern beide Enden fest auf Fast-Ethernet. Grund ist das die automatische Aushandlung sonst Gigabit-Ethernet aushandelt und sich dann verrennt da nur 4 Adern da sind GE aber 8 benötigt.
3) Eine kleine Abhandlung von Ethernet über Telefonkabel findest hinter folgendem Verweis:
Ethernet uber Telefonkabel - DasHeimnetzwerk.de


----------



## Lui-Lui (22. August 2017)

Normalerweise steht alle paar cm drauf um welche Art von Ethernet Kabel es sich handelt. Bist du sicher, dass du und jemand anderes bei euch im Haus den APL nicht doch benutzt?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. August 2017)

Lui-Lui schrieb:


> Normalerweise steht alle paar cm drauf um welche Art von Ethernet Kabel es sich handelt. Bist du sicher, dass du und jemand anderes bei euch im Haus den APL nicht doch benutzt?


Ich wohne noch bei meinen Eltern , und dort nutzt keiner in unserem eigenen Haus noch diese Dosen geschweigedenn den Telekomanschluss. Und selbst wenn sie es wieder nutzen wollen , kann ich unten es wieder anklemmen und die obere LAN Dose dranlassen und auf die richtigen Pins einen Adapter hinhängen und dann gibt es dort auch keine Probleme.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lui-Lui (22. August 2017)

Alles klar, wolle nur sicher gehen. Ist das Kabel zum Router Unterputz verlegt oder zum Großteil Aufputz? Falls letzteres würde ich mir die Mühe machen und das Kabel erneuern, falls es sich nicht um Cat5e handelt. 

Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch einfach 2 RJ-45 Stecker bei Conrad kaufen und dein Glück versuchen. Hast du eigentlich nachgesehen wieviele Adern oben ankommen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. August 2017)

Also ich war heute kurz im Baumarkt und hab mir 0815 Cat5e Dosen für jeweils 7.55,- gekauft und hab sie dann angeschlossen. Hat schonmal gut geklappt. Oben an den Router nen kleines LAN Kabel angeschlossen zu der ersten LAN Dose und unten dann auch wieder von der Dose ein LAN Kabel zu meinem alten Netbook. 100mbit/s..... hab mir dann aber gedacht das die LAN Kabel evtl die Übeltäter sein können und hab direkt mal ein LAN Kabel an den Router oben angeschlossen ans Netbook und siehe da : immernoch 100mbit/s. Also Netbook der Übeltäter mitseiner alten Netzwerkkarte. Mein anderen Laptop geschnappt , runter in den Keller und rangehängt und siehe da : 1Gbit/s  bin echt happy dass das so gut geklappt hat ! 

Danke nochmal für die Antworten / Tipps !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (22. August 2017)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Das Kabel hat 8 Adern , jeweils ein paar ist gewickelt aber nicht geschirmt , nur einmal mit der kompletten Ummantelung ist es geschirmt. Das ist jetzt echt die Frage.


Sry, war unterwegs und hatte nicht richtig geschaut. Teste einfach mit zwei Dosen, bei denen du vier Adern 1:1 auflegst.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. August 2017)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Sry, war unterwegs und hatte nicht richtig geschaut. Teste einfach mit zwei Dosen, bei denen du vier Adern 1:1 auflegst.


Läuft doch schon alles 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------

